# طلب: مخططات منظومات الميكانيكية



## أبو أنس المصري (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحبتي الكرام، أنا لي عند ميكاترونكس طلب وإن شاء الله أحصله عندكم. أنا أقوم بتدريب بعض الزملاء عن طريق العمل التطوعي في أحد المنتديات الهندسية الشقيقة على تعليم التصميم والإبداع وتفتيح عقولهم عن طريق استخدام برنامج السوليدووركس والعمل كله تطوعي ولله الحمد.

والآن أنا أحتاج لمخططات للمنظومات ميكانيكية mechanism مع نبذة خفيفة عن نوع الحركات التي نستطيع أن نحصل عليها من هذه المنظومة 

التفاصيل اللي أنا عاوزها تكون حاجة زي كده






وأكيد طبعاً لو هاتكون معاها فلاش للحركة أو حتى فيديوهات سيمويلاشن أكيد طبعاً هايكون أفضل.
ولكن لو تعذر إيجاد حتى تفاصيل تشبه مثل التي في هذه الصورة فرجاء على الأقل إفادتي بأسماء المنظومات المتاحة مثل four bar mechanism وأنا إن شاء الله أتولى أمر البحث.​
وجزاكم الله خيراً مقدماً.​


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (29 فبراير 2012)

آيه يا شباب، دا أنا ما رضيتش أطلب من ميكانيكا إللي هم تخصصي أصلاً وقلت ما يجبها إلا ميكاترونكس

بالله عليكم إللي ممكن يفيدنا لا يبخل علينا.


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (1 مارس 2012)




----------

